# how ro re-code el.parking brake



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

I need to know if it is possible to re-code the el.parking brake on passat 2.0t
Im currently running to calipers on the rear and want to know if there is a way to change the coding on the passat so I will not have faulty codes due to disconnected el.brake calipers which I use know only as parking brake. I do not need it when I track my car and the beep is so annoying


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Let's see if we understand this correctly -- you've replaced the stock rear calipers with some aftermarket ones that do not have the electric parking brake motors or mechanism?

-Uwe-


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*yes you are correct*

I have installed boxster calipers from and rear.
I also have adapter to mount the original caliper on the opposite side.
So if you think that there is away to to change the programming please let me know.
I have vag-com and I intend to go without the rear el. calipers on the track only.
like I sad the warning lights and chime really annoy me
thanks


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*link to the brake set up*

here is the link

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5020158-better-brake-kits&p=67607167#post67607167

thanks Uwe


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Can we get an complete scan from your car?

My guess is that this will be a bit complicated, potentially involving recoding the ABS module too, but it's not clear how well the coding of the ABS module is documented. 

-Uwe-


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*complete scan for faulty codes?*

do you need complete scan for faulty codes?
right now I do not have any.
throws faulty code only when the el. calipers are disconnected.
2 codes total, 1 per el.caliper for open circuit. 
2 warning lights on the cluster, 1 for brakes, 1 for parking brake only
mfd is showing disengage parking brake constantly accompanied by warning chime.
If you need these codes I can disconnect the el.calipers, scan for faults and post them over here.
Im going to wait on your further instructions.
thanks


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Yes, I think a complete scan is needed. I'm worried that if we just program away the EPB, that your ABS will freak out and lose its coding, and then we've opened up a huge can of worms.

-Uwe-


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Here are some foulty codes*

Tuesday,26,October,2010,13:10:09:43381 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.1 
Data version: 20100831 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl 
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B 
Component and/or Version: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Software Coding: 0000013 
Work Shop Code: WSC 131071 1023 2097151 
VCID: 2142129A81BB 
4 Faults Found: 

02430 - Left Parking Brake Motor (V282) Resistance to Movement 
014 - Defective - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11111110 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 251 
Mileage: 104784 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.10.24 
Time: 19:13:03 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 14.18 V 
Count: 16 

02431 - Right Parking Brake Motor (V283) Resistance to Movement 
014 - Defective - MIL ON 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 11111110 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 251 
Mileage: 104784 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.10.24 
Time: 19:13:03 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 14.18 V 
Count: 17 

02426 - Brake Disk Left Rear; Not Reached 
000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110000 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 35 
Mileage: 104776 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.10.24 
Time: 18:32:30 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 14.39 V 
Count: 12 

02427 - Brake Disk Right Rear; Not Reached 
000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00110000 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 35 
Mileage: 104776 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2010.10.24 
Time: 18:32:30 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 14.18 V 
Count: 13


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*This is when parking brake is being used.......*

This is when parking brake is being use with out the rotor and not mounted on the car. 
In case you need more, I can disconnect the brake which I'm sure would throw new codes. 
Let me know if these are enough. Thanks


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Did you electrically disconnect the motors at some point? Your EPB Module has an outdated software version which will react odd in certain cases and may result in these/similar codes. In any case, this ain't a full scan. Please perform The Auto-Scan and post the results from the entire car, we're specifically interested in the ABS portion.


----------



## vwetish (Feb 1, 2008)

*Outdated software ussue.*

Yes I have disconnected the brakes many times. 
I guess I will have to do it again to do the full auto-scan. 
What do I do about the outdated software for the EPB? 
Is the dealer my only option?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Yeah, for the update your dealer would be the only option. In any case, we sadly haven't documented your fault codes in our WIKI yet and since I'm out of office at the moment I am not able to look them up. Will ask one of my colleagues to check that for you and put some details online.


----------

